# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة الرابعة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ثانيا- محل النشاط: فائدة :Clever Man2: 
لا تقع الرشوة إذا لم يكن هناك فائدة حصل عليها الموظف أو كان من المتفق عليه أن يحصل عليها. فإذا قام الموظف بأداء خدمة معينة في عمله ولكن بدافع من المجاملة، فإن جريمة الرشوة لا تقع.

غير أنه لا يشترط أن يحصل الموظف بالفعل على الفائدة بل يكفي أن يكون قابلا وعدا بها.

وتشمل الفائدة أي ميزة يحصل عليها الموظف أو يقبل وعدا بها؛ فقد تكون ميزة مادية أو معنوية. من قبيل الميزة المادية الحصول على مبلغ من المال، أو الحصول على هدية عينية كسيارة أو عقار. وقد تكون ميزة معنوية كتعيين شخص يهم الموظف في عمل معين أو حصوله على ترقية في عمله. فقد يكون المستفيد من الفائدة الموظف نفسه أو ابنه أو زوجته أو أي شخص آخر يعينه لاستفادة من تلك الميزة. ومن قبيل الميزة المعنوية ما يسمى بالرشوة الجنسية كما لو ساوم الموظف إحدى السيدات لمقابلته في مكان خاص مع استعداده لتأدية الخدمة المطلوبة نظير ذلك. فتنص المادة الثانية عشرة من نظام مكافحة الرشوة على أنه "يعتبر من قبيل الوعد أو العطية في تطبيق هذا النظام كل فائدة أو ميزة يمكن أن يحصل عليها المرتشي أيا كان نوع هذه الفائدة أو تلك الميزة أو اسمها، سواء أكانت مادية أم غير مادية".

وقد تكون الفائدة صريحة وقد تكون غير صريحة. من أمثلة الفائدة الصريحة الحصول على مبلغ من المال. ومن أمثلة الرشوة غير الصريحة أن يبيع صاحب الحاجة عقارا (مبنى مثلا) أو منقولا (سيارة مثلا) بسعر منخفض قاصدا من ذلك تقديم فائدة للموظف لكي يؤدي له الخدمة المطلوبة، وقد يشترى صاحب الحاجة من الموظف عقارا أو منقولا بسعر مرتفع ويكون الفارق في الثمن مقصود به أن يؤدي الموظف خدمة في عمله نظير ذلك. 

ولم يشترط النظام مقدارا معينا في الفائدة فقد تكون مبلغا كبيرا وقد تكون مبلغا صغيرا . غير أنه لا يعتبر من قبيل الرشوة ما يتعارف عليه الناس من مجاملات .


ثالثا – الغرض من النشاط :
يتعين أن يكون الغرض من الطلب أو الأخذ أو القبول للفائدة أن يؤدي الموظف عملا من أعمال وظيفته أو امتناعا أو مخالفة لأعمال وظيفته.

أ‌- أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته:
قد يكون مقابل الفائدة أداء الموظف لعمل من أعمال وظيفته. فقد يتقاضى الموظف الرشوة لكي يؤدي عمله على الوجه الأكمل كالأستاذ الذي يتقاضى رشوة ولكنه لا يعطي الطالب درجات أكثر مما يستحق. فالموظف يجب أن يمتنع عن الاتجار بأعمال وظيفته وأن يقنع براتبه دون أن يلجأ إلى التربح من أعمال وظيفته.

غير أنه لا يعد من قبيل الرشوة أن يتقاضى الفائدة مقابل أدائه عملا ليس من أعمال وظيفته؛ فالأستاذ الذي يعطي دروسا خصوصية ويتقاضى نظير ذلك أجرا من الطلاب لا يعتبر مرتشيا لأنه يتقاضاها نظير جهد إضافي وليس مقابل زيادة درجاتهم في الامتحان. غير أن هذا الأستاذ يستحق العقاب التأديبي ذلك أن الجامعة والمدرسة تحظر عليه أن يعطي دروسا خصوصية.
(أ‌) الامتناع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته:
قد يكون مقابل الرشوة أن يمتنع عن القيام بعمل من أعمال وظيفته، كشرطي المرور الذي يتقاضى مبلغا ماليا لكي لا يكتب مخالفة لقائد السيارة المخالف.

(جـ) مخالفة واجبات وظيفته:
هنا يكون مقابل الرشوة أن يخالف الموظف واجبات وظيفته كالأستاذ الذي يزيد درجات الطالب نظير تقاضيه لفائدة معينة.
ثانيا – الركن المعنوي 
الرشوة جريمة عمدية يتشكل الركن المعنوي فيها من القصد الجنائي. هذا القصد الجنائي هو قصد عام يتكون من العلم والإرادة؛ علم الموظف بأن هناك فائدة قدمت له، مع علمه بأن تقديم تلك الفائدة هي في مقابل قيامه بعمل أو امتناع أو مخالفة لواجبات وظيفته، وإرادته أن يحصل عليها. فإذا ترك صاحب الحاجة في منزل الموظف مبلغا أو هدية دون علم الموظف بذلك، فإن الرشوة لا تقوم. كما لا تقوم جريمة الرشوة إذا حصل الموظف على مبلغ من المال بصفته قرضا قابلا للرد، مادام تقديم هذا القرض غير مشروط بأدائه خدمة معينة لمن يقدم هذا القرض. كما أن تقديم الهدايا في عيد الميلاد أو في المناسبات المختلفة ليست من قبيل الرشوة مادام أنها غير مرتبطة بخدمة معينة يؤديها الموظف في مجال وظيفته.

ونتساءل عن مدى تطلب القصد الجنائي الخاص في الرشوة؛ أي هل يلزم أن تنصرف نية الموظف إلى تحقيق غاية معينة من وراء الحصول على الرشوة (القصد الخاص) وهي الاتجار بأعمال الوظيفة؟ يرى الاتجاه الراجح في الفقه إلى أنه لا يلزم توافر تلك النية أي يكتفى بالقصد الجنائي العام. فالمشرع يفترض أن الموظف الذي يعلم ويقصد إلى الحصول على الرشوة يتاجر بأعمال وظيفته. وبناء عليه يكفي توافر العلم والإرادة (القصد الجنائي العام) ولا يلزم توافر قصد خاص.

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

